# [Radio] [Leak] [7-17-11]2.xx.xxx.x Radio New Gingerbread RUU



## chingy51o

This is the Radio pulled from the NEW Gingerbread RUU i have that in Gingeritis is 2.xx.xxx.x.

The Radio versions are: 1.46.00.0704w_2, 0.01.76.0703_2r

Downloads

Instructions:

1. Download and rename to PG05IMG.zip
2. Place on root of SD card
3. Flash from hboot

Enjoy!

This Radio will only work on Gingerbread and Froyo Roms based on the MR2

DO NOT POST THIS ON XDA =)


----------



## Breezer23

Rock on! I appreciate all the stuff you've done for the Thunderbolt! Downloading now.


----------



## mrbracht

Hey. Thanks! FYI... The 2.x.x.x is visible on the mirror without ads

Sent from a cellular telephone


----------



## Ameshican

Excellent.


----------



## Breezer23

mrbracht said:


> Hey. Thanks! FYI... The 2.x.x.x is visible on the mirror without ads
> 
> Sent from a cellular telephone


BUT Click the one with ads so Chingy gets some money...


----------



## chingy51o

mrbracht said:


> Hey. Thanks! FYI... The 2.x.x.x is visible on the mirror without ads
> 
> Sent from a cellular telephone


oppsies. re uploading. haha


----------



## chingy51o

hold off on the downloads! it is re uploading!!


----------



## mrbracht

chingy51o said:


> oppsies. re uploading. haha


Haha. It's ok. I'll be quiet.. 

Sent from a cellular telephone


----------



## avlfive

Thanks Chingy! Now just gotta decide what to name it. I have MR2, MR2.5, MR2.75 and now this. Lol.


----------



## Breezer23

So if we already downloaded the previous one - remove it or what?

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Mustang302LX

So many radios floating around now! I'll stick with OTA MR2 and see what others think of this one!

Thanks for the post Chingy!!!


----------



## chingy51o

k all uploaded. proceed with your life. lol


----------



## chingy51o

Breezer23 said:


> So if we already downloaded the previous one - remove it or what?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind


the dl might now have finished before i deleted it. check the md5 if you tried to dl withing the last 5 min


----------



## Ianxcom

Thanks! You do so much for the android community. So glad I got a thunderbolt. Also I find myself using xda less and less. This RootzWiki app helps too. So easy and its free.


----------



## ProgHouse

This will work on CM7 yes?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## EggoEspada

ProgHouse said:


> This will work on CM7 yes?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Correct me if im wrong, but I believe any ROM built of the MR2 radios would be compatible with this radio. Which includes CM7


----------



## SF Bolt

Thanks Chingy!!!!


----------



## xxDriveNxx

Seems to be working fine on my CM7 build. No noticeable differences right away, but I'll be moving around tomorrow and will post what I find out.


----------



## icanhazdroid

Not another alpha radio with a risk of a brick?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac

EggoEspada said:


> Correct me if im wrong, but I believe any ROM built of the MR2 radios would be compatible with this radio. Which includes CM7


I realy think tihs too, but i just wanna wait for some sort of confirmation
Also I wanted to thank the OP! Great we got another radio leak. I didn't even know there was another ruu coming out for this phone lol


----------



## D3fault121

Do you recommend using this radio with Gingeritis v1.2?


----------



## OnlyZuul

If the ROM is build for MR2 radio, then this radio will work.
check your ROMs post.


----------



## Ibrick

"Ianxcom said:


> Thanks! You do so much for the android community. So glad I got a thunderbolt. Also I find myself using xda less and less. This RootzWiki app helps too. So easy and its free.


Agreed.

Much prefer this site to XDA.

Thanks again Chingy.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bmerrill63

Thanks for all you do man!!


----------



## satseaker

icanhazdroid said:


> Not another alpha radio with a risk of a brick?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


give it a rest already,has anybody said anything about bricking anywhere lately, it was never the radio it was hardware.

sent thru my mister coffee mini


----------



## g00s3y

icanhazdroid said:


> Not another alpha radio with a risk of a brick?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


If you don't want to flash it you don't have to, no one is forcing you.


----------



## v4npro

So far so good bamf 4.9. Thanks chingy.


----------



## The_KGB

Might try this later. Thanks for the radio!

Sent from my Bamf 3.0 RC 4.9 Thunderbolt


----------



## litso

Can anyone report on performance or reliability of this radio? Any significant change from OTA MR2?


----------



## WormDoes

Thanks Chingy.

BTW, I'm going to call this the 3.0 radio...who's coming with me, lol


----------



## blurlessX

Can anyone post some findings or impressions of this radio please?


----------



## rashly

I've only been running it for a few minutes, so I can't speak of stability, but I have some speed tests.

627r
Down: 6800kbs
Up: 2200kbs

703_2r
Down: 11000kbs
Up: 1900kbs

This is running a speed test within a few minutes of each other, from the same place, on 4g. These are the averages of 3 speedtests each. Obviously, not scientific. I do not have numbers for MR2 or the other radios.


----------



## BennyJr

Gonna flash this soon..when u releasing that new base chingy?


----------



## bond32

Silly question, but can this be installed on a stock tbolt?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gorgio1

bond32 said:


> Silly question, but can this be installed on a stock tbolt?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


def DO NOT DO THAT

hahaa


----------



## kobowm

4G lock on this radio seems to be better than the official mr2 radio. 4g service seems faster. Thanks chingy. P.s. I have only heard of a chance of bricking if your retarded. So ask yourself. Am I retarded? If yes, dl and install this radio. If no, dl and install this radio. I have installed all the radios and my phone is fine. Stop being a poonany


----------



## xkingofgodzx

This radio works fine with omfgb. Its too early to tell what improved if anything but all is well with this rom.


----------



## bond32

gorgio1 said:


> def DO NOT DO THAT
> 
> hahaa


Thanks lol. My tbolt is stock and I'm.pretty happy with it. The full RUU when its released, I should be able to install that correct?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kci

Trying the leak now: Running CM7


----------



## BennyJr

bond32 said:


> Thanks lol. My tbolt is stock and I'm.pretty happy with it. The full RUU when its released, I should be able to install that correct?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yes u should but it will wipe all ur data


----------



## smitty870

I am just adding my un-scientific .02 for what's its worth. I typically have 1-2 bars with 4G on any prior radio and rom. I installed this leak today and now I am averaging 2-3 bars of 4G. It seems to work fine with the rooted OTA MR2 ruu leak and gingeritis v1.2


----------



## The_KGB

Anyone try this on bamf 3.0 RC 4.9???

Sent from my Bamf 3.0 RC 4.9 Thunderbolt


----------



## BennyJr

The_KGB said:


> Anyone try this on bamf 3.0 RC 4.9???
> 
> Sent from my Bamf 3.0 RC 4.9 Thunderbolt


Yes its working good so far here


----------



## deltaechoe

Anyone have an official MD5? Don't want to risk ruining my phone right now


----------



## The_KGB

"BennyJr said:


> Yes its working good so far here


Alright. Thanks for letting me know. Will flash when I get home. Any better in your opinion?

Sent from my Bamf 3.0 RC 4.9 Thunderbolt


----------



## BennyJr

The_KGB said:


> Alright. Thanks for letting me know. Will flash when I get home. Any better in your opinion?
> 
> Sent from my Bamf 3.0 RC 4.9 Thunderbolt


Still to early to tell...


----------



## thejondude

deltaechoe said:


> Anyone have an official MD5? Don't want to risk ruining my phone right now


its listed once u click on download and it brings you to his forum.

114206a23150a76459ae1663959ef684


----------



## BennyJr

I will say this..signal strength looks to be better


----------



## The_KGB

BennyJr said:


> I will say this..signal strength looks to be better


interesting...More details when you get them please!


----------



## ronsa

Put on the new radio works great using BAMF 4.9


----------



## WormDoes

originally posted this on androidforums.com

Preliminary thoughts after running it for a couple hours...

WiFi/3G hand offs were instantaneous. 3G to 4G was quicker than I noticed on 0627

GPS picked up my location in a very rural area, not by any main roads, while driving in about 2 seconds. Turn by turn directions back to my house popped up in roughly 4 seconds.

Battery life still seemed poor. Turned on 4G for about 20 minutes to test hand offs with 75% battery. After checking Twitter for a few minutes, doing the GPS test and checking a few emails I was down to 62%. Granted, I was not in a strong 4G area and was frequently bouncing back to 3G so that more than likely played a role in the battery loss.

All in all this new radio seems solid. My first instinct is to say that it's better than the 0627 radio, but it will take a few days to really make that assumption


----------



## WormDoes

Well according to JCase this is exactly the same as the 2.75 radio (0627)

"Byte for byte the same as the 1.70.605.0 previously posted...."

He posted that in a thread on xda

My results I posted above are 100% factual. Maybe it's the newest OMFGB nightly I flashed after the radio??


----------



## ssethv

Thanks chingy


----------



## The_KGB

Just flashed on bamf 4.9... So far everything is doing fine.

Sent from my Bamf 3.0 RC 4.9 Thunderbolt


----------



## evolutioncsr

WormDoes said:


> Well according to JCase this is exactly the same as the 2.75 radio (0627)
> 
> "Byte for byte the same as the 1.70.605.0 previously posted...."
> 
> He posted that in a thread on xda
> 
> My results I posted above are 100% factual. Maybe it's the newest OMFGB nightly I flashed after the radio??


He was not referring to this radio as being the same as the file posted in that thread. What are you talking about lol. I am confused about your confusion.

Anyways this Radio is working well as Wormdoes stated above the 3G/4G transitions are instant, I also am seeing it stick to 4G more on 627 it was preferring 3G at my home which is about half a mile from leaving a 4G coverage area.  GPS still within 5 seconds for me.


----------



## dirtyfingers

WormDoes said:


> Well according to JCase this is exactly the same as the 2.75 radio (0627)
> 
> "Byte for byte the same as the 1.70.605.0 previously posted...."
> 
> He posted that in a thread on xda
> 
> My results I posted above are 100% factual. Maybe it's the newest OMFGB nightly I flashed after the radio??


Well, I obviously dont know as much as jcase when it comes to this, but this is the first one in a while that I've seen where the actual build number was changed instead of just the date on it.


----------



## dhy8386

Guys if you are measuring signal strength please use measure by the actual db readings vs the bars. If we haven't learned anything from the iPhone debacle.....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## WormDoes

evolutioncsr said:


> He was not referring to this radio as being the same as the file posted in that thread. What are you talking about lol. I am confused about your confusion..


Yea, I stand corrected and misread what JCase meant


----------



## chingy51o

"WormDoes said:


> Well, numerous people have told me it's the same based on his comment. I'm not really sure what to believe at this point. All I know is my experience was much better today after flashing the radio and new omfgb nightly


Yeah this definitely is not the same radio. Look at the version number. Completely different.


----------



## WormDoes

chingy51o said:


> Yeah this definitely is not the same radio. Look at the version number. Completely different.


Yea, I just realized that and posted right above yours I misread Jcases post. Now to go shit on everyone telling me I was crazy saying this was a new radio.


----------



## evolutioncsr

WormDoes said:


> Yea, I stand corrected and misread what JCase meant


Yeah not sure why they would infer that at all from his comment. He even states the person he is thanking, and says why he is thanking them. He was merely thanking the OP in that thread for the .exe version of the ROM and stating that the .EXE of the rom was the same as the .zip RUU "byte for byte".


----------



## WormDoes

I knew it had to be new because the results I posted were 100% factual. The individuals who were telling me it wasn't new were respected members of AF and have been around for a while. Either way, this new radio is great and sorry for the confusion, Chingy

Now to go issues some "I told you so's"


----------



## tats

Any feedback on running it with cm7? Also are people still getting reboots?


----------



## WormDoes

tats said:


> Any feedback on running it with cm7? Also are people still getting reboots?


I'm running it on omfgb, but have heard from people on CM that it's working great. Can't speak about reboots because I haven't had them


----------



## Veridor

"WormDoes said:


> I'm running it on omfgb, but have heard from people on CM that it's working great. Can't speak about reboots because I haven't had them


I must be doing something wrong, as I couldn't get it working on CM7.


----------



## bjanow

Veridor said:


> I must be doing something wrong, as I couldn't get it working on CM7.


I don't see how we can help without more info. It def works, so how did you flash it or try to flash it?


----------



## Ibrick

"Veridor said:


> I must be doing something wrong, as I couldn't get it working on CM7.


Running it on CM7 as I type this. Running beautifully since about 6am this morning. Data drops are nonexistent which were very common for me to see 1% data loss per hour on the 627 radio.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Veridor

Copied the file to root of SD, verified MD5 checksum, renamed and flashed via hboot. Boots fine, and I get a 3G icon, but can't connect to anything nor does it go cyan (instead of green since I'm using the CyanbreadX theme).


----------



## bjanow

Veridor said:


> Copied the file to root of SD, verified MD5 checksum, renamed and flashed via hboot. Boots fine, and I get a 3G icon, but can't connect to anything nor does it go cyan (instead of green since I'm using the CyanbreadX theme).


Which version of CM7 are you running? There are two versions of RC 1.2, an MR1 version and an MR2 version.


----------



## gti3358

Radio working great on CM7!


----------



## Veridor

"bjanow said:


> Which version of CM7 are you running? There are two versions of RC 1.2, an MR1 version and an MR2 version.


RC 1.2 running latest OTA radio. I'll just try again later.


----------



## Breezer23

Not noticing any differences thus far.

Thanks for all your hard work Chingy!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

bjanow said:


> Which version of CM7 are you running? There are two versions of RC 1.2, an MR1 version and an MR2 version.


He has to be on the MR2 version or he would only see no signal message with an x by the signal bars.


----------



## mandog202

chingy51o said:


> DO NOT POST THIS ON XDA =)


XDwho? 



avlfive said:


> Thanks Chingy! Now just gotta decide what to name it. I have MR2, MR2.5, MR2.75 and now this. Lol.


I'm gonna call it MR2X


----------



## mrreed2u

Running perfect on gingeritis 1.2,
if you done mind the sense its one smooth combo


----------



## tats

CM7 1.2 here, 3.5.3 imoseyon kernel and this new radio running well!!! Thanks chingy.


----------



## woddale

mandog202 said:


> X
> 
> I'm gonna call it MR2X


Is therer another new radio when did it come out?


----------



## jmiller98

Thanks Chingy. Working great on synergy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## OneFast3

Running on cm7 with dream kernel. Thanks.

Sent from my TT-Bolt.


----------



## jr313

Installed this morning on OMGB with drods newest kernel with lagfree governor and man my battery life is great even with 4g on all day. Gettn about 7 hrs on charge with heavy use can probably get better if i wasnt using it constantly


----------



## The_KGB

"jr313 said:


> Installed this morning on OMGB with drods newest kernel with lagfree governor and man my battery life is great even with 4g on all day. Gettn about 7 hrs on charge with heavy use can probably get better if i wasnt using it constantly


Thank you for the update. I also noticed that I am getting pretty decent battery life on bamf 3.0 RC 4.9.

Sent from my Bamf 3.0 RC 4.9 Thunderbolt


----------



## hotelmrrsn

Installed this and just went back to the most recent ota radio instead. Running BAMF Sense 3.0 and had really spotty coverage, even saw 1x for the first time in a long time. Standing in the same spot, on this radio I had two bars, flashed old radio and had five bars *shrug*. Thank you very much for sharing though! And I'm glad It's working out for most.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## The_KGB

"hotelmrrsn said:


> Installed this and just went back to the most recent ota radio instead. Running BAMF Sense 3.0 and had really spotty coverage, even saw 1x for the first time in a long time. Standing in the same spot, on this radio I had two bars, flashed old radio and had five bars *shrug*. Thank you very much for sharing though! And I'm glad It's working out for most.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


Aren't radio installs pretty hit or miss? I know I installed mr2 but mr2.5 was way better. Now, great coverage and signal reliability with this radio.

Sent from my Bamf 3.0 RC 4.9 Thunderbolt


----------



## mandog202

woddale said:


> Is therer another new radio when did it come out?


just the one this thread is about


----------



## onyx_64

Just wondering if this radio solved everyones reboot issues?


----------



## mandog202

onyx_64 said:


> Just wondering if this radio solved everyones reboot issues?


I've been on it about 3 hours now with gingeritis 1.2x, so far so good


----------



## hotelmrrsn

The_KGB said:


> Aren't radio installs pretty hit or miss? I know I installed mr2 but mr2.5 was way better. Now, great coverage and signal reliability with this radio.
> 
> Sent from my Bamf 3.0 RC 4.9 Thunderbolt


That was my understanding as well.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid

g00s3y said:


> If you don't want to flash it you don't have to, no one is forcing you.


lol guys calm down, i was just asking a question. I'm gonna flash this in a bit


----------



## droidkevlar

Thanks for this Chingy....you were part of the reason I got the tbolt and happy you keep giving us xmas gifts in July.


----------



## Ibrick

"The_KGB said:


> Aren't radio installs pretty hit or miss? I know I installed mr2 but mr2.5 was way better. Now, great coverage and signal reliability with this radio.
> 
> Sent from my Bamf 3.0 RC 4.9 Thunderbolt


Very true, MR2.5 was a bust on my phone, but this radio has given me the most consistent results yet. Couldn't be happier.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mandog202

The_KGB said:


> Aren't radio installs pretty hit or miss? I know I installed mr2 but mr2.5 was way better. Now, great coverage and signal reliability with this radio.
> 
> Sent from my Bamf 3.0 RC 4.9 Thunderbolt


yup, MR2 leak was solid for me, 2.5 had reboots, and MR2 OTA was solid until i installed gingeritis 1.2


----------



## Veridor

Reflashed and it's working now on CM7 RC 1.2 with Imoseyon's leanKernel 3.5.3. First time must have been a fluke.


----------



## wingdo

Good lord, I can't get a stable 3G connection with this radio much less LTE. Running Eaton 1.5.3

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using Tapatalk


----------



## major_works

I've been using the MR2 radio with OMFGB. I'm in New York where I get solid 4G all day. After flashing this new leak, 4G became spotty for me. Back I went to the old standby. But thanks to the OP for making the leak available.


----------



## turnyface

Flashed this on CM7 1.2 and my 4G speeds significantly increased! Thanks Chingy!


----------



## icanhazdroid

This plays nicely with OMFGB as well, really liking it 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Shambala69

Running smooth as butta on my TB with das BAMF RC4.9. I had problems connecting to WiFi coming out of sleep with last radio but not with this one. Thanks, Chingy!


----------



## kenmills78

not having any issues on the radio with Liquid Gingersense 1.4. LTE speeds are faster. Just got 27mbs this morning!!


----------



## stastnysnipes26

Just flashed early this afternoon. 4G reception seems to be a little stronger. Most notably, speed test results have greatly improved. 
On three test: 
1. 12.5 Mbps down/1.7 Mbps up 
2. 15.5 Mbps down/1.3 Mbps up
3. 17.7 Mbps down/0.7 Mbps up

I've never really had much better than 1.5 up where I'm at. Usually was actually under 1 Mbps so there is a slight improvement.
Running BAMF 2.1 REMIX Imoseyon's 3.4.0 GBtest kernel. Will report later about battery life


----------



## Retrokid223

sweet flashing now thanks chingy


----------



## YankInDaSouth

"wingdo said:


> Good lord, I can't get a stable 3G connection with this radio much less LTE. Running Eaton 1.5.3
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using Tapatalk


I ran it with Eaton 1.5.3 all day yesterday and today without any problems. Maybe try flashing it again.


----------



## ronsa

Loaded yesterday morning using with Bamf 4.9. So far no problems. Running great. Chingy, Thank you BIG THANK YOU.


----------



## mystakilla

Had to flash back to MR2, this version kept dropping data consistently.


----------



## litso

So far I've had no issues with this radio. 0 reboots, solid data connection (streamed Spotify for almost 2 hours straight in the car yesterday, no hiccups, only thing that save me from that DAMN ATLANTA TRAFFIC!), WiFi to 4G handoffs are perfect on CM7 RC1.2. Thanks for the leak Chingy.


----------



## gravitas

Had to flash back to MR2, this version kept dropping data consistently.

Same for me


----------



## bond32

Had pretty good results here, running the Gingeritis 1.2x. Getting LTE in areas I didn't think I would get it.


----------



## DizzyThermal

I noticed that I was getting more bars (I know that doesn't say much, but I haven't had any random reboots) Oh, btw, I'm running CM7 RC 1.2


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I'm a little perplexed. This is NEWER than the OTA?


----------



## sidsixseven

SomeGuyDude said:


> I'm a little perplexed. This is NEWER than the OTA?


Yes. Supposedly, it's the build that will be released with the eventual Gingerbread OTA.

This post brought to you courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## sidsixseven

gravitas said:


> Had to flash back to MR2, this version kept dropping data consistently.
> 
> Same for me


I think VZW had some network issues today. Several people not on this new leaked radio have mentioned similar issues. Including me and Im using the 7/8 OTA radio.

This post brought to you courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


----------



## grimez

sidsixseven said:


> I think VZW had some network issues today. Several people not on this new leaked radio have mentioned similar issues. Including me and Im using the 7/8 OTA radio.
> 
> This post brought to you courtesy of SID 6.7 and Tapatalk


I flashed this on the debloated mr2. Had data issues so I flashed back to the mr2 radio... Same issues. Must have been the network.


----------



## woddale

I ve been using it for the past 3 days. No reboots running perfect on my phone. I was on the OTA and got 2 reboots the most I ever got on a MR


----------



## psycho_maniac

How is ppl's wifi working on this radio? I saw in the other site, where the links are shared, that wifi sometimes disconnects/reconnects breaking downloads. I just flashed it, but wont be using wifi for awhile as its at work/friends house


----------



## sonami

Works great on gingeritis 3d

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## sonami

"psycho_maniac said:


> How is ppl's wifi working on this radio? I saw in the other site, where the links are shared, that wifi sometimes disconnects/reconnects breaking downloads. I just flashed it, but wont be using wifi for awhile as its at work/friends house


Havnt had any such problems, haven't had any data disconnects on wifi or 4g or 3g

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Ibrick

"psycho_maniac said:


> How is ppl's wifi working on this radio? I saw in the other site, where the links are shared, that wifi sometimes disconnects/reconnects breaking downloads. I just flashed it, but wont be using wifi for awhile as its at work/friends house


The data connect is solid. Much more so for me than the MR2 radio, it does seem to suck a little more juice though..

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Veridor

Rockimg it on CM7 for a week or so now, and loving it. Thanks, chingy (please don't hate me for jumping from Gingeritis to AOSP, )


----------



## jaymccoubrey

"Veridor said:


> Rockimg it on CM7 for a week or so now, and loving it. Thanks, chingy (please don't hate me for jumping from Gingeritis to AOSP, )


I jumped ship to. Ill be back on gingeritis in a week or so I just wanted to mix it up abit.


----------



## tsears

Wifi doesn't work for me. I'm on rc4.9. Everything seems good though.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sonami

"tsears said:


> Wifi doesn't work for me. I'm on rc4.9. Everything seems good though.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


Try the new gb kernels built off the same base as the radio

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## Veridor

"jaymccoubrey said:


> I jumped ship to. Ill be back on gingeritis in a week or so I just wanted to mix it up abit.


IMHO, Chingy makes the snappiest Sense ROMs, and I do miss Sense 3's weather and camera, but love AOSP otherwise.


----------



## Bill3508

Had to go back to the 2.5 radio. I was getting both wifi and data drops. They would get data then stop and hang and then start up again. Working fine on 2.5 though.


----------



## driphter

Out of all the radio's out there, this one seriously out performs the others for me. The only draw back is the power consumption. Using the MR2 OTA, I get 12-14hrs per charge on a stock battery on cm7 rc1.4 and I'm oc'd to 1113MHz with interactive governor. . With this gingerbread radio, I never seem to get past 8hrs before needing to plug in.

Amazingly this radio does not "test" better than the others using the same settings on CM7; however, just by "feel" it is AMAZINGLY faster and produces far less fc's than the MR2 OTA for me. If you have an extended battery . . . this radio is definitely for you. If you don't and would rather have performance and smoothness than battery life . . . load this up with confidence. I love it


----------



## Stetsonaw

I have outstanding battery life using this radio set on CM7. Give DRod's KangBang v0.9 BFS kernal a shot. On the lagfree governor, i get outstanding battery life on the stock batt. Clock speeds are 368min/1408max.


----------



## rpz3.14

I wasn't too happy with it. It dropped data in the same places the OTA radio did, and had a worse connection with worse battery life in areas where I had good luck with the previous radios. I'm going back to the OTA radio for a while, I think.


----------



## Ibrick

The battery gets better after a few cycles. Give it a few days after calibrating it and it'll be back to normal.

I think everyone's mentioned the battery right after flashing this.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## ronsa

I've had this radio since the day it leaked, thanks Chingy 
 . Running BAMF 4.9. I have had no problems. Strong signals both 3G and WiFi, no 4G yet. Gps good, etc, etc. Using Imo's 3.4.0 kernel. 

Sent from Mr BAMF'd TBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac

data drops were happening a lot for me on this radio. I ended up going back to the previous mr2 ota radio. Not every radio will work the same for everyone and I guess that is true for this one.


----------



## CheetahHeel

Man am I confused.

Coming from the Eris and not really messing with radios much, I tend to get lost. I know how to flash and all that, but I get confused on what's what.

I thought this was the latest official OTA. No?

[/annoyance]


----------



## Mustang302LX

saintdice said:


> Man am I confused.
> 
> Coming from the Eris and not really messing with radios much, I tend to get lost. I know how to flash and all that, but I get confused on what's what.
> 
> I thought this was the latest official OTA. No?
> 
> [/annoyance]


No this leak came after the latest OTA.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## CheetahHeel

Gotcha. Danke.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

I just want to state that I too was experiencing terrible data dropouts on this radio and was forced to go back to the OTA 1.70. Unfortunately... it seems it was too late, the damage was done. Even on the OTA radio I'm still seeing random data drops. It usually happens when I turn my screen on, I'll see the blue 3G and signal bars flip to white, then sit white for ~5 seconds before going back to blue. Or if I am using an app that accesses a data connection, after a short period of time (<5 minutes) it randomly loses data and turns white again. This isn't very bad when browsing the web or updating Twitter widgets, but when streaming music/movies or downloading a file it is horribly annoying.

Like I said, even after flashing back to the OTA I am still seeing the side effects of using this radio. I never experienced these problems until I flashed this new leaked radio. Be warned.


----------



## stonehenge1861

"DaRkL3AD3R said:


> I just want to state that I too was experiencing terrible data dropouts on this radio and was forced to go back to the OTA 1.70. Unfortunately... it seems it was too late, the damage was done. Even on the OTA radio I'm still seeing random data drops. It usually happens when I turn my screen on, I'll see the blue 3G and signal bars flip to white, then sit white for ~5 seconds before going back to blue. Or if I am using an app that accesses a data connection, after a short period of time (<5 minutes) it randomly loses data and turns white again. This isn't very bad when browsing the web or updating Twitter widgets, but when streaming music/movies or downloading a file it is horribly annoying.
> 
> Like I said, even after flashing back to the OTA I am still seeing the side effects of using this radio. I never experienced these problems until I flashed this new leaked radio. Be warned.


I was having the same problem. Turned out to be a failing sim card.


----------



## sonami

Man, lots of ppl have had bad sim cards lately.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## mystakilla

Maybe that's my problem, have never tried changing that yet.
What do those run and does Verizon have to install it and do anything or do they just hand it to you?


----------



## stonehenge1861

Well I thought their may have been sonething else wrong, so I took it back to stock. It was free, and they try a copule things first, but I told them customer service (aka twitter) :tongue3: said to get a replacement sim. They just changed it and it was fixed.


----------



## liberatedx

has anyone else been expreianceing a big battery consumtion on this radio?


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

Alright, now I'm starting to get seriously concerned for my phone/sim card being fried. Not only was I experiencing data drops on this radio, but I also was seeing much worse battery life as well as now, back on the OTA radio, my phone will not show any missed calls CM7 rc 1.4. I only get calls if my screen is on. If it's off calls just go nowhere.

I'm doing a full on restore back to bone-dry stock, doing a full wipe and RUU installation back to like, MR1 status. Will see how things function on that then I'll look at reflashing ROM's again. As it stands right now though things are not looking good for my phone  If its as simple as replacing the SIM card, fine, but I have a bad feeling something else is going on here.


----------



## sonami

Its probly just your sim card, go get a new one. Its happening to lots of people lately

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

sonami said:


> Its probly just your sim card, go get a new one. Its happening to lots of people lately
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


I just don't understand what could possibly cause my SIM to go bad? I mean, I never take it out or fuss with it. I don't let my phone over heat, once it hits 100* Fahrenheit I put the screen off and let it cool. I don't do heavy data transfers. And on top of that its not even like I travel. I am on the same tower all day. I know things go bad, but really? I've had the phone for a month and a half tops.

Either way I am back on stock, going through the root/S-OFF process now. I will give it a few days on MR2 rooted and if I am still seeing funky data dropouts or missed calls etc I will get a new SIM. How does one go about doing that anyway? Can I just call Verizon and have them send me one? I prefer not to go into a store and have some snoopy CSR go through my account. I don't want to risk them messing with anything and I lose unlimited data


----------



## Bill3508

"liberatedx said:


> has anyone else been expreianceing a big battery consumtion on this radio?


Been on this for a while and I get excellent bat life.


----------



## sonami

Just go into the store and exchange yours for a new one, there was a huge batch if bad ones a think , its nothing you or your phone did to cause it.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## chavist

Is anyone having an issue with their device being stuck on 3G now and not getting 4G signal any longer.


----------



## inline6power

been running this for the last few weeks and now going back to leak mr2. like stated, my stock batt would last 12-14 hours on a charge. i am lucky to get 8 with this radio and thats with MINIMAL usage. data drop outs here as well. mine woudlnt just go from green to white, my whole 3g or 4g would disapear for roughly 10 secs then finally come back on. running cm7 1.5.2


----------



## YankInDaSouth

"chavist said:


> Is anyone having an issue with their device being stuck on 3G now and not getting 4G signal any longer.


Had that (and random data drops) as well. I went back to mr2.5 a few days ago and haven't had an issue since.


----------



## aczaplicki

I had to flash back to mr2. I had horrible battery life on this leak and random reboots.


----------



## stonehenge1861

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> I just don't understand what could possibly cause my SIM to go bad? I mean, I never take it out or fuss with it. I don't let my phone over heat, once it hits 100* Fahrenheit I put the screen off and let it cool. I don't do heavy data transfers. And on top of that its not even like I travel. I am on the same tower all day. I know things go bad, but really? I've had the phone for a month and a half tops.
> 
> Either way I am back on stock, going through the root/S-OFF process now. I will give it a few days on MR2 rooted and if I am still seeing funky data dropouts or missed calls etc I will get a new SIM. How does one go about doing that anyway? Can I just call Verizon and have them send me one? I prefer not to go into a store and have some snoopy CSR go through my account. I don't want to risk them messing with anything and I lose unlimited data


I'm pretty sure you have to go In to get a new one. Correct me If I'm wrong please. that's just the info that I have been told. they took unlimited data away from me once... I wasn't as nice when i had to go back:wink2:


----------



## sonami

"stonehenge1861 said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to go In to get a new one. Correct me If I'm wrong please. that's just the info that I have been told. they took unlimited data away from me once... I wasn't as nice when i had to go back:wink2:


Yea, you gotta go in a store


----------



## hotelmrrsn

This radio has been the best for my device hands down. The OTA radio gives me one bar and only 3g when i'm in my house while this one gets me 4 bars and full time 4g. I've read that each device is unique and the radios will react differently for everyone. I downloaded all three radios and ran each one for at least 24 hours to find the one that worked best on my device.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

stonehenge1861 said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to go In to get a new one. Correct me If I'm wrong please. that's just the info that I have been told. *they took unlimited data away from me once... I wasn't as nice when i had to go back*:wink2:


Elaborate please!?!?

I went in and got new SIM's for my phone and my gf's phone and we are no longer experiencing data drops. However, I had to sign twice (one for each phone activation) as they swapped SIM's. I asked the manager (she had to help us, the newbies didn't know how to do SIM swaps) if I was going to lose unlimited data and she seemed really enthusiastic in telling me heck no. But I still am a bit iffy on this whole process...

I'd like to know under what circumstances they took unlimited data away from you, and how you got it back (if you did?)


----------



## stonehenge1861

Weird I didn't have to sign anything when they swapped my sim. As for losing the unlimited data. they slipped up somehow when they swapped it over, then I got a huge bill in the mail saying I went 4gb over my usage, which was supposed to be unlimited. At which point I got a little ill, granted I shouldn't have but I did, and then said that I have had unlimited for over a year now. Guy told me I couldn't get it back. The manager over heard my loudness and asked what was going on, thus I told him. He then changed it back to unlimited with his magic powers


----------



## Admann

"stonehenge1861 said:


> Weird I didn't have to sign anything when they swapped my sim. As for losing the unlimited data. they slipped up somehow when they swapped it over, then I got a huge bill in the mail saying I went 4gb over my usage, which was supposed to be unlimited. At which point I got a little ill, granted I shouldn't have but I did, and then said that I have had unlimited for over a year now. Guy told me I couldn't get it back. The manager over heard my loudness and asked what was going on, thus I told him. He then changed it back to unlimited with his magic powers


Lucky you

Sent from my featured phone


----------



## spg900ny

inline6power said:


> been running this for the last few weeks and now going back to leak mr2. like stated, my stock batt would last 12-14 hours on a charge. i am lucky to get 8 with this radio and thats with MINIMAL usage. data drop outs here as well. mine woudlnt just go from green to white, my whole 3g or 4g would disapear for roughly 10 secs then finally come back on. running cm7 1.5.2


I'm not getting data dropouts, but I am a totally and completely stunned that I can actually watch my battery meter draining away. Yipes!


----------



## spg900ny

hotelmrrsn said:


> This radio has been the best for my device hands down. The OTA radio gives me one bar and only 3g when i'm in my house while this one gets me 4 bars and full time 4g. I've read that each device is unique and the radios will react differently for everyone. I downloaded all three radios and ran each one for at least 24 hours to find the one that worked best on my device.


Yeah, the reception is awesome. Only the MR1 OTA release gave me equivalent reception in 4G areas. If only the battery didn't suck down so quickly.


----------



## androidaddict23

Thanks chingy, but I had to revert back to previous radio. This one seems to pull allot juice from the battery.


----------



## Guest

Thank you chingy51o for making my phone a beast once again!


----------



## Admann

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Elaborate please!?!?
> 
> I went in and got new SIM's for my phone and my gf's phone and we are no longer experiencing data drops. However, I had to sign twice (one for each phone activation) as they swapped SIM's. I asked the manager (she had to help us, the newbies didn't know how to do SIM swaps) if I was going to lose unlimited data and she seemed really enthusiastic in telling me heck no. But I still am a bit iffy on this whole process...
> 
> I'd like to know under what circumstances they took unlimited data away from you, and how you got it back (if you did?)


Replacing a faulty SIM shouldn't effect your Unlimited Data Plan...it was only if you upgraded after that June date. At least that is what I've been told...


----------



## ooobaooo

If you had unlimited before the cut off you keep it. I work vzw (indirect)


----------



## Jodiuh

stonehenge1861 said:


> Guy told me I couldn't get it back. The manager over heard my loudness and asked what was going on, thus I told him. He then changed it back to unlimited with his magic powers


Yeah, I can't even hold a conversation with a Rep anymore. As soon as they go into their "sorry" speech, I politely ask to speak with a manager.

Yesterday takes the cake though. Lady gave me an $80 promo credit for asking nicely. Def a major blessing!

Also, came in here thinking I'd try this radio out again...later few days posts make that clear, lol!


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

ooobaooo said:


> If you had unlimited before the cut off you keep it. I work vzw (indirect)


Good to know. Can I ask you a question? A lot of these guys seem to have swapped their SIM cards out like it was about as big a deal as swapping batteries, but for me it was a lengthy 30 minute process in a VZW retail store waiting for them to give me back my phones. AND like I said I had to sign as if I was purchasing and activating new phones. So can you tell me is there a better way to swap SIM's? Like just call up the 611 and see if they can just send me them if my SIM fries again?

Also just today, I received a phone call from VZW basically it was just a generic hi thank you for your recent purchase and activation, we would like to know how your new phone is going. I was sorta confused but I knew what it was from, the way they swapped my SIM's showed up in the system as totally new phones. So I went to log into the VZW site and both our phones show up as just a generic icon of a flip-phone and it says nothing about HTC or our Thunderbolts. You know anything about this? Should I call over it?


----------



## mystakilla

I would be scared they renewed your contract in some way. 
It shouldn't be that involved to swap a stupid sim card.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

mystakilla said:


> I would be scared they renewed your contract in some way.
> It shouldn't be that involved to swap a stupid sim card.


I completely agree. That's why I'm posting on this frantically trying to figure out my situation.

I know I still have unlimited data, it shows up in My Verizon on vzw.com as well as I asked the people swapping my SIM's and the woman on the phone who called me up yesterday. But I do not like how complicated that process was. I plan to never step foot into a Verizon store again and do my best to handle all future phone/account activities on my own with minimal interaction with Verizon staff from here on out.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, screw the retail stores. Try a 3rd party store/kiosk. Some of those guys are super cool. And they tend to have a higher working knowledge of their product.


----------



## movielover76

I buy my phones online, pay online never set foot.in a verizion store the network rocks, their support sucks, I've had better luck with phone support


----------



## Admann

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Good to know. Can I ask you a question? A lot of these guys seem to have swapped their SIM cards out like it was about as big a deal as swapping batteries, but for me it was a lengthy 30 minute process in a VZW retail store waiting for them to give me back my phones. AND like I said I had to sign as if I was purchasing and activating new phones. So can you tell me is there a better way to swap SIM's? Like just call up the 611 and see if they can just send me them if my SIM fries again?
> 
> Also just today, I received a phone call from VZW basically it was just a generic hi thank you for your recent purchase and activation, we would like to know how your new phone is going. I was sorta confused but I knew what it was from, the way they swapped my SIM's showed up in the system as totally new phones. So I went to log into the VZW site and both our phones show up as just a generic icon of a flip-phone and it says nothing about HTC or our Thunderbolts. You know anything about this? Should I call over it?


I'm not sure about swapping SIM cards...I haven't had to do that. But as far as your phone not showing up on your account...it usually takes them "some" time to update their system. And that time obviously varies but I won't worry if your phone didn't show up on your account. if it hasn't shown up in a couple of days...then a call may be warranted.


----------



## jamezelle

anyone got a correct md5sum for this, I may sound picky but a corrupt radio is the last thing i wanna flash. thanks


----------



## Veridor

"jamezelle said:


> anyone got a correct md5sum for this, I may sound picky but a corrupt radio is the last thing i wanna flash. thanks


It's on the download page linked to in the OP.


----------



## trikotret

"jamezelle said:


> anyone got a correct md5sum for this, I may sound picky but a corrupt radio is the last thing i wanna flash. thanks


Hey jamezell, are you planning on using your magic to make us a rom


----------



## Stetsonaw

jamezelle said:


> anyone got a correct md5sum for this, I may sound picky but a corrupt radio is the last thing i wanna flash. thanks


I've had ones that didn't download right, they won't pass that check prior to flashing. Had the issue when I was first rooting the bolt.


----------



## topaz330

hows everyones 4g on this ? for some reason my phone won't switch from 3g to 4g in 4g areas. if i turn the radio to lte only then it goes to 4g.


----------



## icanhazdroid

topaz330 said:


> hows everyones 4g on this ? for some reason my phone won't switch from 3g to 4g in 4g areas. if i turn the radio to lte only then it goes to 4g.


You should just do that anyway if you can. LTE Only saves battery as the phone does not search for 3g coverage also


----------



## kc0r8y

Radio works like a champ on uber BAMF

Thanks Chingy!


----------



## ercDROID

I'm assuming that I don't have the updated Radio. I got one of a different forum. I believe the radio is the baseband version......right??? If so mine is 1.39.00.0627r, 0.01.69.0625r. I see the #'s are different than this one. What do I have and what is the major difference. I'm using Liquid Gingersense 1.6 with Imoseyons 3.5 GB kernel if that makes a difference. If this is better or will help with some things I would definitely like to try it out. Sorry if this has been discussed earlier.


----------



## ridobe

"ercDROID said:


> I'm assuming that I don't have the updated Radio. I got one of a different forum. I believe the radio is the baseband version......right??? If so mine is 1.39.00.0627r, 0.01.69.0625r. I see the #'s are different than this one. What do I have and what is the major difference. I'm using Liquid Gingersense 1.6 with Imoseyons 3.5 GB kernel if that makes a difference. If this is better or will help with some things I would definitely like to try it out. Sorry if this has been discussed earlier.


That is the previous radio. To be honest, it works better for me. YMMV. It's completely up to your phone and you.

Sent from my omfgb Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ercDROID

The link doesn't work. Anyone else have trouble with it? I'd like to give the radio a try.


----------



## Admann

"ercDROID said:


> The link doesn't work. Anyone else have trouble with it? I'd like to give the radio a try.


There's another thread that's stickied which also has the latest leaked radios. Try that one.

Sent from my Feature phone


----------

